# Whirlpool DU840DWGZ1 Dishwasher - Not Cleaning



## ssruindia (Nov 16, 2008)

PROs,

Started from the the past 3 days, the Dishwasher is not washing dishes properly. It cleans just one side of the area well. The other side is still dirty. Both in the Lower and Upper rack. The water level coming in is OK, the water gets drained fine as well. The Soap Dispenser also opens well. There is jet dry as well in the washer. So, this made me search the forums and read similar problems. One thing that caught my attention is the Chopper. So, I started the Dish Washer and after few minutes, opened and saw the Chopper arm in one direction. I closed to start again and opened to see if the arm moved. It did not. Essentially, it stays at one place for the whole cycle. Is this how it should be for this model. I would think it should keep spinning to clean all areas. Am I correct. Now, what would I need to do to make this work. Please help and advise.

Thanks in advance.
SSRUINDIA


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 16, 2008)

Welcome SSRUINDIA:
Open the dishwasher and see if the arm can be turned manually without drag or opposition. Be very careful about how the dishes are stacked in to keep the arm clear. 
Mine has a stem that pops up in the center from the bottom, rotates and sprays. One bowl in the center of the lower rack will block that stem.
Glenn


----------



## ssruindia (Nov 16, 2008)

Arm moves freely.  I have not loaded any dishes and still the arm does not rotate.


----------

